# Who took that photo of you?



## maghanish2

大家好！

我想知道用中文怎麼說這兩個句話。

誰給你拍了那張照片。 - Who took that photo of you?

請問， 能給我拍張照片嗎？  - Can you take a picture of me?

我希望你們懂我的問題。  請改正我的錯誤。

謝謝你們！


----------



## viajero_canjeado

我大概會說：
這張照片，誰幫你拍的? Who took this photo? I think it'd be better to just make sure the person knows what photo you're referring to and then leave out the "of you" part.
你可以幫我拍照片嗎? Would you mind taking a picture for me?


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks for the response!  So in Chinese it isn't necessary to specify that you want the person to take a picture of you?  It's enough to just say take one FOR me?


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Hey again, maghanish!

The 幫我做什麼 construction is very often used, so it would be a good idea to familiarize yourself with it.  It's often expressed "do something for me" in English:

Can you turn off the lights for me? 可以幫我關燈嗎?
Hand me the remote, please. 幫我拿著遙控器。

If you think about it, most of the time we ask people to "take a picture of me/us", it's actually pretty obvious what you want the picture taken of. I mean, tourists wouldn't ask someone on the street to photograph pretty flowers on their behalf, would they? The tourists could take those pictures themselves.

Come to think of it, I don't even know how to literally express "take a picture of me" in Chinese without it sounding weird and periphrastic. The usual phrasing for the request in Chinese is just "幫我拍"。Haha, if you asked someone "你可以拍我嗎" they might think you wanted a good slapping. 拍攝 is a more unequivocal verb, but I don't think I've heard anyone say anything like "可以拍攝我嗎?"


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks so much for the helpful response!  It's always great to learn phrases like that that don't have direct translations but are really common.


----------



## BODYholic

viajero_canjeado said:


> Hand me the remote, please. 幫我拿著遙控器。


No, this won't be telling the person to hand you the remote.

If your hands are full and you need to pick your nose, you say "幫我拿著遙控器" so that the person can take over the remote from you.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

BODYholic said:


> If your hands are full and you need to pick your nose, you say "幫我拿著遙控器" so that the person can take over the remote from you.



是喔! 那，"請幫我拿遙控器"可以嗎? 不然呢?

Addition: 而且我翻錯了：用英文應該要說 Grab the remote for me (幫我拿著遙控器). 這樣的話，沒有明確地表示我要人家把remote給我還是只有叫他接手一下因為鼻屎太多了，太吸引人了。


----------



## BODYholic

viajero_canjeado said:


> 是喔! 那，"請幫我拿遙控器"可以嗎? 不然呢?


应该可以吧。至少比“拿着”好多了。但一般我都会说，"请把遙控器拿给我" 或 "麻烦你把遙控器拿给我" 。


----------



## HTOT

BODYholic said:


> 应该可以吧。至少比“拿着”好多了。但一般我都会说，"请把遙控器拿给我" 或 "麻烦你把遙控器拿给我" 。


 
"请把遙控器拿给我" 或 "麻烦你把遙控器拿给我 This sounds natural to me.
I‘ve ever had a classmate who is from FuJian province.She uses"帮”a lot. I think "帮”has the connotation of politeness. It sounds good to me.


----------



## verastar

“誰給你拍了那張照片” is perfectly correct, but I would say "谁给你拍的那张照片"
“請問， 能給我拍張照片嗎？” sounds very natural, I would use this sentence myself.
I think "請幫我拿遙控器" means "Please hold the remote for me" instead of "hand me the remote". "請幫我拿遙控器" is still too vague. I would say "请把遥控器递给我"


----------



## lvwushun

Who took that photo of you?  -  “谁给你拍的那张照片？” or  “谁帮你拍的那张照片？”
Can you take a picture of me?  -  “能帮我拍张照么？” or  “麻烦您帮我拍张照。”



Who Can tell me How to pronounce the word——“那”？


----------



## maghanish2

Thanks for all your help!  My last question is rearding the sentence 誰幫你拍的那張照片？ 

Is the 的 in this sentences used because of the 是。。。的 construction?  So could I also say the following?  
是誰幫你拍的那張照片？

謝謝！


----------



## xiaolijie

Yes and Yes!
(Another variation of the same: 是誰幫你拍那張照片的?)


----------

